# New wheels and TPMS question



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

I took delivery of a 2013 CC Sport about 2 weeks ago, and I just ordered a set of 19 inch MRR HR2's and some Hankook 245/35/19 tires. Currently my CC Sport has 17 inch wheels with metal valve stems (TPMS installed)

I want to swap the TPMS sensors from the 17 inch wheels and move them to the new 19 inch wheels - I don't need the TPMS in the 17's anymore because I plan on using those as winter rollers.

My question is - do I need to have the dealer perform the TPMS swap as they need to be re-programmed with new TPMS data, or can I have my regular shop mount and balance the tires on the wheels and perform the TPMS swap, and then bring the car to the dealer to have them re-program? The 17's currently are set for 30psi, and the 19's need to be around 38-40 psi. I just want to make sure that the MFI displays the correctly calibrated values for the new tires.

Just trying to make sure I do the install in the correct order. Does anyone know if the dealer can re-program the TPMS sensors if they're already installed on the wheels?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Don't need to do anything. The car will automatically recognize the sensors.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

baddceo said:


> Don't need to do anything. The car will automatically recognize the sensors.


Right, I got that - but currently the benchmark pressure of the TPMS sensors is set to 30psi.....I need to change it to 38psi to reflect the new wheels and tires.

According to what I've read, this needs to be done via VAGCOM or the dealer....

On page 223 of my owner's manual, it explains everything displayed in the MFI.

From my original post:



> The 17's currently are set for 30psi, and the 19's need to be around 38-40 psi. I just want to make sure that the MFI displays the correctly calibrated values for the new tires.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

I think it registers tire pressure that is lower than the other three to a certain degree. I don't think you need to change that but I could be wrong. I'm running 245/35 on 19s and didn't change any settings and I'm not getting any warnings.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

baddceo said:


> I think it registers tire pressure that is lower than the other three to a certain degree. I don't think you need to change that but I could be wrong. I'm running 245/35 on 19s and didn't change any settings and I'm not getting any warnings.


Awesome....good to know! 

Got pics of your setup?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

jpipdw said:


> Awesome....good to know!
> 
> Got pics of your setup?


Here is the way it sits now

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5734745-19x8.5-ET38-Interlagos-from-ACHTuning

Here is what I am putting on Tuesday 

Ace Alloy Convex in Titanium. 19x8.5


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

Nice....dig the interlagos. 

I'm hoping I'll be able to use the center caps on the new wheels. 

Definitely want to see pics once those are installed.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

I had to get new caps for the interlagos because the stock ones were too big?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jpipdw said:


> The 17's currently are set for 30psi, and the 19's need to be around 38-40 psi. I just want to make sure that the MFI displays the correctly calibrated values for the new tires.


The sensors will display whatever the pressure is.


If you want to change the threshold from 30 to 38-40, I think you'd have to change the value in VagCom
But if you don't have access to VagCom....just leave it.

If it was a lower tire pressure, then it'd be a problem and your light would be coming on all the time.
But since it's a higher tire pressure, it's not really an issue.

If you're ever concerned about what they're at....just click the button on the steering wheel & presto! you'll know the tire pressure immediately


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

I just got back from the dealer for another issue and they told me that the 2012 and 2013 CC's don't have TPMS sensors, it uses the wheel's rotation to determine the pressure - similar to the speed sensor.

No need to purchase TPMS sensors for the new wheels nor swap TPMS as the stock 17's don't have them. This is good news.

I also thought it was funny that I called a company selling aftermarket and OEM TPMS sensors to ask if they would be compatible with my 2013 CC and they said they would check with the manufacturer and get back to me. They said they were compatible.

$20 says they didn't even call and just wanted to sell them to me, TPMS sensors aren't even used anymore in those cars.


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

Do you have rubber valve stems in you stock wheels or metal. I have a 2012 and yes it does have tpms sensors. Does your 13 have a tpms reset button in the glove box.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

pal2393 said:


> Do you have rubber valve stems in you stock wheels or metal. I have a 2012 and yes it does have tpms sensors. Does your 13 have a tpms reset button in the glove box.


Wierd....well I was just relaying what the dealer told me this morning....

I have metal valve stems......

As for the tpms reset button - I don't have one in the glove box...


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

then you have tpms sensors in your wheels i am pretty sure about that. My dealer first told me know then realized yes but i have a 2012.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

well i'll be damned.....

i guess we'll find out friday when i bring the car in for the install - in that case, they will need to swap them

I had two service guys tell me the opposite....


----------



## slammedk24 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a vw tech and I was surprised when I had seen that vw is still using the old tpms setup on the 2013 because they hav e switched to the new setup on almost all the models now. Which sucks because we don't have problems with it like the metal sensors which we have. You can change the air pressure threshold with vagcom if you want. The light is supposed to come on if you exceed 50 psi. But if the light doesn't come on I wouldn't worry about it but regardless the MFI will show whatever pressure is in the tires 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

jpipdw said:


> I just got back from the dealer for another issue and they told me that the 2012 and 2013 CC's don't have TPMS sensors, it uses the wheel's rotation to determine the pressure - similar to the speed sensor.
> 
> No need to purchase TPMS sensors for the new wheels nor swap TPMS as the stock 17's don't have them. This is good news.
> 
> ...


Oh, it's got sensors. Just went through that with my dealer. Was told the same thing, when we took the wheels off...tada, tech noticed sensors.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

Yup......dealer just returned my call and said they checked on it - the wheels have TPMS.

Doing the swap will be no problem, I just want them to be careful when they take the tires off of the stock wheels that's all......


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

jpipdw said:


> Yup......dealer just returned my call and said they checked on it - the wheels have TPMS.
> 
> Doing the swap will be no problem, I just want them to be careful when they take the tires off of the stock wheels that's all......


:thumbup:

Thanks for the additional confirmation! Wonder what started that TPMS rumor.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the additional confirmation! Wonder what started that TPMS rumor.


No prob - I have the wheel installation and TPMS swap happening tomorrow afternoon - I'll get some pics up asap!

the 17's that I have on the car now won't have tpms, so I'm going to probably have alerts in the MFI in the winter time, oh well.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i got my tires mounted in sears and they said they cant swap the old ones anymore because of a new law, so i ended up buying new ones


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

ciki said:


> i got my tires mounted in sears and they said they cant swap the old ones anymore because of a new law, so i ended up buying new ones


Dealer is doing my install tomorrow because they're cheaper than the other place I usually have done work at and they gave me a deal considering we just bought 2 cars there.

They said there would be no problem doing the swap.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

jpipdw said:


> Dealer is doing my install tomorrow because they're cheaper than the other place I usually have done work at and they gave me a deal considering we just bought 2 cars there.
> 
> They said there would be no problem doing the swap.


maybe its a MA thing..? i thought he was messing with me at first cuz i remember reading stuff about tpms on this forum but then he told me to go find it somewhere cheaper so i did.


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

The guys at oewheels said these would work

http://www.oewheelsllc.com/TPMS-Sen...1-Volkswagen-CC-OEM-Tire-Pressure-Sensors-SET


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

slammedk24 said:


> The light is supposed to come on if you exceed 50 psi


The light also comes on, obviously, if the tire pressure is too low as well though
(for example: mine is 33psi)



GeoVDub said:


> Wonder what started that TPMS rumor.


MK6 (like a GTI) cars don't have them anymore, and then have a TPMS reset button in the glovebox and it's based on the ABS system I believe...so I think that's where it comes from



ciki said:


> i got my tires mounted in sears and they said they cant swap the old ones anymore because of a new law, so i ended up buying new ones


Hmmm...the only issue is that they probably didn't have the "rebuild kit" which includes a new "gasket" for the TPM sensor for when it mounts to the wheel (so that air doesn't leak out)


----------



## jpipdw (May 11, 2012)

When I took delivery of the car the psi all around was 52 and I wasn't throwing a light at all......definitely let some out right away hehe


----------



## slammedk24 (Jan 5, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> The light also comes on, obviously, if the tire pressure is too low as well though
> (for example: mine is 33psi)
> Well yeah, but everyone pretty much knows that. But I've also never seen a light on for too much air pressure I just know vw claims is supposed to come on for that reason also. But if you go into measured values it has a maximum psi that you can change but I don't really think it matters
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> The light also comes on, obviously, if the tire pressure is too low as well though
> (for example: mine is 33psi)
> 
> 
> ...


Was at the dealer today to document the windshield removal on my CC, so I asked! Only the CC and Eos have the sensors (possibly Tiguan or Routan, tech couldn't recall off the top of his head), everything else using a different method.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

slammedk24 said:


> Well yeah, but everyone pretty much knows that. But I've also never seen a light on for too much air pressure I just know vw claims is supposed to come on for that reason also. But if you go into measured values it has a maximum psi that you can change but I don't really think it matters


Well, actually, everyone doesn't....hence why the OP posted

But anyways....it's not the max PSI that only matters....it's the low PSI that matters.
And, regardless, if you need to change it....just change it thru Vag-Com :thumbup:


----------

